# *new saltwater forums*



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

We are pleased to announce that because of increased interest in the saltwater aspect of the hobby, a few of us have gone and created an entirely new forum to focus on reefkeeping, and keeping saltwater predators.

We have hand picked a team of moderators for their knowlege and experience to better answer your questions and give advice.

Please click the banner below to *easily* register and join the new forums.

-sly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

slylie said:


> We are pleased to announce that because of increased interest in the saltwater aspect of the hobby, a few of us have gone and created an entirely new forum to focus on reefkeeping, and keeping saltwater predators.
> 
> We have hand picked a team of moderators for their knowlege and experience to better answer your questions and give advice.
> 
> ...


 Look like a hand picked team of scumbags to me









Good luck with the new forum


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

looks totally kickassed to me. I don't own, nor know, jack in sw but ill join


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking site


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

thanks. Things are picking up..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i might have to join :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> i might have to join :nod:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i might have to join :nod:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope your bandwidth can support sweet lu.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> I hope your bandwidth can support sweet lu.


 is that a fat joke
















i think i might have to look into this salt thing...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i might have to join :nod:



















But seriously, good luck with it!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I joined a couple days ago, great site!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

slylie said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > sweet lu said:
> ...


 NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> i might have to join :nod:


----------

